# Chicken runs



## Bellarina (Feb 4, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone could recommend a sturdy but not to expensive chicken run?

My Mum got 2 new Silbar's yesterday and they have a good size house & run but she would like to get a bit more space for them so it would need to have openings on the side to fit up against the existing run.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

best bet would be build your own or ask some one to build it for you that way you get it the size you want etc


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Hi i spent ages looking myself depending on what exactly you want ebay has loads of panels ready made dont know how good they are but might be worth a look.


----------



## Bellarina (Feb 4, 2009)

Building our own was our first thought but we quickly dismissed it as we wouldn't even know where to start! I have seen the panels on ebay which might be the next best option, I'll take a closer look. Thank you both.


----------



## alma111 (May 24, 2011)

How To Build A Simple Chicken runs In Four Dead-Easy Steps

If your mind is set on keeping chickens in your backyard, but you do not know where to start because of the overload of information on how to keep chickens thats coming your way, I advise you to forget everything that you heard, read or saw. Everything. I will tell you how to build a simple chicken coop and start keeping your own flock right now!

Theres only three things a Happy Chicken needs:

1. Shelter
 2. Food
3. Space

Thats all. The latter two are easy to solve: Food you can buy at a pet store or at a mill. Space should be you back yard or terrace. That leaves us with only one thing. A Hen House.

This is where most aspiring hobby farmers fail. Some build or buy too large a coop and get into trouble, some are incredibly bad at building a simple coop themselves and theres people who start out with way too many chickens and a small shelter.
4 Steps To Build A Simple Chicken runs

1. First get a decent plan for a simple Chicken runs. To visit simple, easy to follow plans at a decent price Click Here. I highly recommend these plans, as I have used them to (re) build my own Coop and Run several times.
2. Get your tools and building materials. Good tools are a blessing for life, as most DIY-ers already know. To find affordable wood, I suggest you visit a sawing mill and buy your wood there. This is way cheaper than buying wood and mesh wire at the store.
3. Find a good spot. Not too close too water, not too exposed to the elements and not too far from the house.
4. Study your plans carefully before you start building. Print them and follow the easy steps and imagery in the best plans for a simple Chicken runs. I finished a simple chicken tractor design that can hold up to three fowl within a day!


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

alma111 said:


> How To Build A Simple Chicken runs In Four Dead-Easy Steps
> 
> If your mind is set on keeping chickens in your backyard, but you do not know where to start because of the overload of information on how to keep chickens thats coming your way, I advise you to forget everything that you heard, read or saw. Everything. I will tell you how to build a simple chicken coop and start keeping your own flock right now!
> 
> ...


haha i dont,i just think right im going to build something to day, i think about it as i go along and ive never gone wrong.


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have heard this company reccomended before but I don't have any personal experience with them. Hope you find what you are looking for.

Animal Housing Specialists | Pet Enclosures | Bespoke Pet Enclosures | Pet Accessories.

I think you need to look in the bird/aviary section for panels and ready made.


----------



## cluckingmarvellous (Jul 4, 2011)

I would use weld mesh rather than chicken wire if you are going to build your own run. Chicken wire is pretty useless against a determined fox.


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

cluckingmarvellous said:


> I would use weld mesh rather than chicken wire if you are going to build your own run. Chicken wire is pretty useless against a determined fox.


Definitely, a fox can chew through chicken wire too easily. We used weld mesh wire. It was alot more expensive but much stronger. You can get it in the DIY stores.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Weld mesh (and chicken wire) is way more expensive in DIY shops (B&Q, Homebase etc).
Ebay is one of the cheapest.
This company sells on ebay, but it is a little cheaper to buy from their website (or at least it was the last time I checked).
Hills of Devon - The South West's leading supplier of Aviary mesh


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

FourFerrets said:


> Weld mesh (and chicken wire) is way more expensive in DIY shops (B&Q, Homebase etc).
> Ebay is one of the cheapest.
> This company sells on ebay, but it is a little cheaper to buy from their website (or at least it was the last time I checked).
> Hills of Devon - The South West's leading supplier of Aviary mesh


No wonder my run cost so much money! :w00t:


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

I got 50metre roll 3ft high and inch by inch holes for £36 off ebay from a company.

ill try and find it on ebay later to see if they still sell it

mitch


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Cages Wire items - Get great deals on items on eBay.co.uk Shops!

the price has gone up since i brought it christmas 2009 as i paid £36 all together
50MT ROLL 3FT CHICKEN WIRE FENCING 1" HOLE-GALVANISED
£32.99 plus £8.99 delivery


----------



## sallysqueak (Apr 19, 2011)

If you're looking for chicken coops, have a look at my site, see sig. I list quite a few on there and adding new ones every day. I don't sell them myself but i'm trying to collect all the details in one place for people to make it easier.

Also, if you're looking to do it as cheaply as possible, the lowest cost way is generally to make your own. I'm also listing loads of plans on my site so have a look there to see if there's anything which interests you. I'll keep adding more daily so pop back when you can.


----------

